# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Betta macrostoma from Eco Culture

## benny

Hi guys,

Was at Eco Culture today and Azmi has kindly allowed me to take some pictures of his wild bettas... 













This beautiful betta will have even more striking colors during mating season. 

Comments/critique are welcome.

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

anal fin slightly under exposed

----------


## benny

> anal fin slightly under exposed


Yup. Shot only with one flash. Not my usual set up as it's taken in a shop. What a shame......  :Sad:  

Cheers,

----------


## mervin

hahahaha !!!
underexposed ???? if Simon didn't mentioned it, i wouldn't even noticed !!!

damm good already la, if..........only i can come half as close....
 :Crying:

----------


## Simon

> hahahaha !!!
> underexposed ???? if Simon didn't mentioned it, i wouldn't even noticed !!!
> 
> damm good already la, if..........only i can come half as close....


just nitpicking  :Grin:  

this one overall very good.. except for the plant

----------


## Kross

very nice fish!!

----------


## mervin

super fat fish too !!!
 :Wink:

----------


## Moss-seow

the betta was sold....damn it....
who's bought it own up...heeeeeeee
nice fish and nice price too...whahaaa

----------


## MrTree

I know it's bo bian (not pointing arrow to Azmi  :Razz: ) , but the color is not out, not impressive. As for technical points, I am not up to the standard to comment. :Razz:

----------


## Kross

> I know it's bo bian (not pointing arrow to Azmi ) , but the color is not out, not impressive. As for technical points, I am not up to the standard to comment.


should probably let the fish take a look at himself in the mirror before the shoot. the colors will be out....  :Wink:

----------


## mervin

> should probably let the fish take a look at himself in the mirror before the shoot. the colors will be out....


the reason why there is no colouration is b'cos it is a YOUNG fish.
only time will the fish show its colours not a mirror.

----------


## Kross

> Originally Posted by Kross
> 
> should probably let the fish take a look at himself in the mirror before the shoot. the colors will be out.... 
> 
> 
> the reason why there is no colouration is b'cos it is a YOUNG fish.
> only time will the fish show its colours not a mirror.


i think the 2 bands across the body showed that the fish was in stress. therefore its full color may not be displayed.... just like any other bettas when stressed up. i'm sure if he sees another male, u'll be able to see its TRUE color even it's a young fish. a simple test will tell. :P

----------


## mervin

i do not know about your experience but i do have 6 males and 3 females macs ranging from very small young ones to super big adults.

i have seen how they developed from 2 stripes to their full GLORY.

i'm NO expert but i do JUST have a LITTLE experience wth these fellas to say what i have just said.

when stressed, these fellas will hide and not be out in the open wth all its finnages erected for pic taking.

if i recalled, benny was saying that this fish was just fed b4 the pics were taken, stressed macs don't eat.

----------


## Moss-seow

cool man.....
mervin "no" expert....lol
then still keep "6 males and 3 females macs ranging from very small young ones to super big adults...."
wah lau....u no expert then kross even worst rite...haaaa
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kross

> cool man.....
> mervin "no" expert....lol
> then still keep "6 males and 3 females macs ranging from very small young ones to super big adults...."
> wah lau....u no expert then kross even worst rite...haaaa


Ya, i keep none.  :Laughing:  Only base on observation. That's all. And certainly not an expert. :P

----------


## mervin

> wah lau....u no expert then kross even worst rite...haaaa


me just started keeping these beauties not long ago and still have not manage to spawn them, therefore i'm still at the beginner stage. expert....400K from AF, he is the expert.


anyway, not so nice or polite to pass such comments on a fellow forumer la bro.

----------


## kuching

nice pix,Benny!! That is my dream fish...will go to Brunei to find it!

----------


## jerseyjay

Benny,

You post those on APF  :Smile:

----------


## benny

Hi Jay!

Welcome to Aquatic Quotient!

Yup. Those are the same ones on APF.

I'm not exactly consistent with posting pictures sometimes. Some here and there, some I forget and lots get left on the hard drive. Usually just a few selected ones make it online.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Just found 2 more pictures that I missed out from the 2004 session..





Cheers,

----------


## eeeeemo

anyone knows where this beauty is right now? =)

----------


## valice

Given that the photo is taken in 2004. And today is 2007, this fish is either in fish heaven now or still happily swimming in someone's tank...  :Grin:  But the owner is really one lucky guy to have such a wonderful fish.

----------

